
YouTube links no longer allowed on r/Linux - OJFord
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/deqgg1/meta_youtube_links_no_longer_allowed_on_rlinux/
======
Nicksil
Title may be a bit misleading. Youtube links are no longer allowed as
standalone submissions, and even in that case there are exceptions. YouTube
links appear to be allowed, as usual, in all other circumstances.

